

Avoiding Disaster for Low-Income Students  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052748703583404576079781835777552-lMyQjAxMTAxMDEwNjExNDYyWj.html

======
ZeroComplete
Wow, I love the blatant agenda he has there...

While he does have a point the problem is that private for profits advertise
based on a potential future of employment while typically ignoring the amount
of work required to complete a program.

Beyond that, degrees from for profits are likely to be less valuable to
individuals due to preconceptions about students from such institutions.

